# Ποιος θέλει να πάει στο Half Note απόψε;



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2010)

Περιμένουν δυο προσκλήσεις στο όνομά μου. Τις κέρδισα, αλλά κάτι μου έτυχε και δεν μπορώ να πάω. Έχει jazz-ska σεξτέτο από τη Ν. Υόρκη.


----------

